# New Baby Rbp's.......



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

My baby RBP's arived this morning from Aquascape i orderd 5 and to my surpise i recieved 7,they are only 2" but they have already attacked some frozen Krill.Do you guys think that this is a good diet??What else would make a good staple diet(do not want to feed live).I will take some pic's later.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you can feed pellets as a staple. that will make the color pop and if you go on vacation its easy to have a automatic feeder. other good things to feed are white fish fillets and shrimp. dont feed fillets that are other colors then white. bad for the P. scallops and stuff like that are ok too.


----------



## martini (Jul 19, 2009)

I have some juvenile RBP's that are about the same size (have had them for a month, and they were originally 3/4"). I've been feeding them frozen catfish, tilapia, shrimp, and frozen bloodworms. They are quite hearty eaters of all of those foods. I too stay away from a live diet (and thank you forum for tips!).


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Raw shrimp ok then??How about earthworms from a bait shop??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Earthworms can be fed, I squeeze all the crap out of them first to make sure my fish aren't eating dirt.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Earthworms can be fed, I squeeze all the crap out of them first to make sure my fish aren't eating dirt.


Good idea.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

When mine were at that size I was feeding them mainly bloodworms and pellets and they LOVED both. Now they are getting a little bigger I added frozen Tilapia fillets. If I'm remembering right there was a thread somewhere about soaking shrimp in kent zoe to add more vitamins to their diet, I just dont remember where I saw that...

Found it http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/160076-prepping-food-for-storage-shrimp/


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

When they are babies it is much easier to get them onto pellets. Honestly I would really only offer staple food and 0.5mm-1mm pellets for a while. They should jump on it in no time. You will always be abe to feed them the shrimp and fish fillets later but if you get them hook on that now it may prove to be much harder to get them to accept pellets later.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good point I would def get them on a sinking pellet now in case they are too shy to come up for the floating type


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

What kind of pellets should i get???They act like they will take anything right now.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are some of my babies,awful hard to take pics of.........


----------

